# [BDL] The 10 best dunkers of the last decade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *10. James White*
> 
> White played a total of 10 games in the NBA over the course of this decade, long enough to grab himself a fancy sombrero as a member of the 2007 San Antonio Spurs. That's enough, you know. Don't believe me? Click.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/The-10-best-dunkers-of-the-last-decade?urn=nba,188902

As long as White is on the team...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want him to make the roster for the simple fact of him being able to be in the dunk contest...


----------

